# 10.1 Project Builder



## zots (Oct 3, 2001)

After installing my freebie copy of 10.1 Project Builder stopped working...Interface Builder however, still works.  I tried reinstalling from my developer CD, but it still doesnt work.  Can anyone send me/tell me where I can d/l PB that works in 10.1?  I checked developer.apple.com.  I need to learn C++, please help.


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 3, 2001)

Check developer.apple.com again.. you need to login to ADC. The online account is free.

Once you login, go to Download Software and it should be in the main summary, if it isn't, then click on the Mac OS X sub section of the Download link.


----------

